# Xsample Solo Strings Extended Edition - available now!



## Hans Josef (Feb 6, 2016)

Dear VI-community,
Xsample is excited to present the new Xsample Extended Edition Solo Strings.
It contains lots of new not yet published articulations and playing styles.
The Kontakt 5 script Preset Designer is completely new developed and gives
the possibility to dive deep and easy into preset creation.
Fade or switch up to 6 playing styles (phase aligment) in a preset with
some mouse clicks. Build your own keyswitch setups out of 88 presets.
New randomize and round robin features creates alive and expressive sounding
instruments. Violin, viola, violoncello and doublebass comes now with up and
down slides and a half- and whole tone trills emulation, which can be played
semi-automatic.
The Room Walker (effects within a virtual two dimensional space) and
Phrase Designer (13 phrases each a 100 notes and aleatoric functions)
were revised so that the 3 scripts are working together.









For more information visit:
http://www.xsample.de/extended edition solo strings.htm


New additional playing styles and articulations:

Violin:
slides up and down
(semi-automatic with script)
Marcato (one bow)
Marcato Vibrato (one bow)
Pizzicato Vibrato
Pizzicato Con Sordino
Pizzicato Con Sordino Vibrato
Con Sordino Spiccato
Effects

Viola:
slides up and down
(semi-automatic with script)
Gettato
Natural Harmonics
Pizzicato Harmonics
Pizzicato Vibrato
Pizzicato soft
Effects

Violoncello:
slides up and down
(semi-automatic with script)
Col Legno Gettato
Con Sordino Harmonics
Gettato
Harmonics Trill
Natural Harmonics
Natural Harmonics Con Sordino
Pizzicato alla Doublebass
Pizzicato Sul Ponticello
Pizzicato Vibrato
Effects

Doublebass:
slides up and down
(semi-automatic with script)
Col Legno Gettato
Flautando fragile
Gettato
Rosin Plucks
Spiccato Sul Ponticello
Spotted
Effects


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice upgrade Hans. Play and score versions included??
Are the upgrade prices for previous customers on your website final?


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 6, 2016)

Dear Hans Josef,

Congratulation for this add-on release for Xsample Complete... I am really looking forward to add it to the already wonderful instrument collection.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Feb 6, 2016)

Wonderful sound, as always!!
Congrats!

I've noticed that you have a very nice bundle offer for the solo strings, standard + extended edition. Is there any chance you would split up the extended solo strings edition into individual instruments, and then bundle the extensions with the corresponding solo instruments from the standard edition, which can be bought separately already?

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Hans Josef (Feb 7, 2016)

Many thanks for the congratulations! I really appreciate this.
There is no need for different score or play versions anymore.
The presets (articulations / playing styles) can be switched with bank change (CC#0)
and 3 Banks a 10 keyswitches.
The extended edtition download is compatible with Complete, Part IV or the single downloads (violin, viola, violoncello and doublebass). 

It would be nice to share new presets for this Library in the future. I hope that the new Preset Designer gives the inspiration for this and of course for new music!
Of course Xsample will share new presets for free in the future. 

The next Xsample release will be a french horn.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 7, 2016)

Great to hear about the next Xsample French Horn release... I have been waiting for this a long time

Any chance to hear another demo of each solo string more in isolation, thanks!


----------



## Hans Josef (Feb 9, 2016)

I want to add that it is not common that a Library comes with a soundset for Sibelius, Human Playback preferences for Finale and prules for Notion 5. I hope you all can understand that Xsample can't do all the support for this. Take it please as a free bonus.


----------



## artmuz (Feb 28, 2016)

Hans Josef said:


> I want to add that it is not common that a Library comes with a soundset for Sibelius, Human Playback preferences for Finale and prules for Notion 5. I hope you all can understand that Xsample can't do all the support for this. Take it please as a free bonus.



That is true, the library includes many features especially within the interface I find myself experimenting. It would be so nice to have at least a manual /tuto...


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 28, 2016)

Although I am a native German speaker, I do not really understand the pricing on the website.
Is it necessary to own the whole library and then extend it with this "Extended Edition" ?
Is this an independent product?
The informations on the website are confusing to me.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 28, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> Although I am a native German speaker, I do not really understand the pricing on the website.
> Is it necessary to own the whole library and then extend it with this "Extended Edition" ?
> Is this an independent product?
> The informations on the website are confusing to me.



As I read it it is not an independent product.
You need to own the "normal" solo strings before upgrading, either as
1. Singular instruments or in
2. Xsample Library Complete or in
3. Xsample Library Part IV

You can extend those that you have with
A. Single extensions (EUR 29.41 each) or
B. Bundle extension (EUR 83.91)

Hope that helps, Hannes


----------



## Hans Josef (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you Hannes. I had a little doubt whether it was really so unclear.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah. Thank you very much.


----------



## ptram (Mar 7, 2017)

This library, as the twin woodwinds library, is simply fantastic. While I loved the "normal" edition, this one sounds better, is easier to use, and has even more extended techniques. Love it!

The only issue I have, is that H.J. seems to use the modulation wheel and sliders in the opposite direction than me, so I will have to reprogram all his presets again!

Paolo


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm surprised at how different the articulations are for each instrument


----------



## ptram (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm just starting to explore the new library, but at first I would say they managed to make everything "bigger" and "beefier". Most of this is due to programming, since the older samples seem to sound different. Some new samples contribute on making the sounds more dynamic and aggressive, for example the marcato and spiccato articulation for strings. The new preset structure makes accessing the various articulations easier, since you no longer have to try them by testing the various keyswitches, but can choose them from a menu, with very explicative names.

I'll see if I can do some comparison of the new and old library during the next days.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Mar 10, 2017)

The modulation wheel is used in a strange way in the new sounds. Based on other libraries, and the older Library Complete from Xsample, I would expect that some of the presets have the dynamic level controlled by the wheel in a linear fashion. Wheel down, and you get the pp dynamic level; wheel up, and you have fortissimo.

Now take Xsample Extended Violin. In the "1 Senza Vibrato Velocity + MW Inverted" preset, if you attack pp, pushing the wheel acts as a crescendo control; if you attack ff, pushing the wheel acts as a diminuendo. On the other hand: if the wheel is up, and you play with a very low velocity, you get a ff; pull down the wheel, and you get pp. Attacking ff does the opposite.

This might be a clever idea: depending on the initial velocity value, you can start from the wheel's down position to go to the opposite direction. Very nice when playing live, a bit more complicate to control when sequencing and drawing the CC lines to control the sound.

Editing this sound (as the others) to widen the dynamic range, to be controlled with the modulation wheel, is easy. Each layer has a mix of velocity and modulation wheel control, whose action you can reverse, and whose range you can finely control. Making a customized set of presets is possible, and easy.

Paolo


----------



## foxby (Mar 10, 2017)

+1,
Great Insight!


----------



## ptram (Mar 11, 2017)

After examining the other presets, I have to say that the more "ordinary" behaviour is there. The last presets in the (long) list are not sensitive to velocity, and can only be controlled with the modulation wheel. When performing (or recording) live you can use the more "exoteric" presets, with their mix of velocity and wheel control; when sequencing/notating you can use the more "traditional" presets, whose dynamics are controlled with the modulation wheel/CC#1 controller.

Paolo


----------



## Alohabob (Mar 12, 2017)

I LOVE most of what I've heard so far! However, as a non-German speaker, I am VERY confused on how the pricing and different options work. What are the differences between Kontakt and Player editions other than player is cheaper? Will I be able to understand how the UI works? Is this pretty playable out of the box or is there a lot of extra stuff that needs to happen to make it sound as good as the demos?


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 12, 2017)

There will be a special in this spring (beginning april) with Complete 35% off.


----------



## ptram (Mar 12, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> Is this pretty playable out of the box or is there a lot of extra stuff that needs to happen to make it sound as good as the demos?


I can only answer for the Kontakt version. My guess is that most of the demos rely on very complex programming, and try to explore the full potential of the library. At the same time, the first presets in the lists (the ones mixing velocity and mod wheel control) can be extremely expressive without further programming. You can play them, and get a very realistic rendition of the most basic articulations (sustain, tremolo, pizzicato…).

Paolo


----------



## fiestared (Mar 20, 2017)

Hans Josef said:


> There will be a special in this spring (beginning april) with Complete 35% off.


Hi,
Do you plan to include expended edition, or a "full complete" in this special ? Thanks


----------



## S4410 (Mar 20, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hi,
> Do you plan to include expended edition, or a "full complete" in this special ? Thanks


Yes, i would also be interested if there will be a discount for the solo strings extended version


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, I just tried the trial instruments. Absolutely nothing wrong with them at all, but absolutely nothing that made me say, "ooh, I want these".


----------



## Alohabob (Mar 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Well, I just tried the trial instruments.



Where exactly did you find these? I'd love to try them as well.


----------



## S4410 (Mar 22, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> Where exactly did you find these? I'd love to try them as well.


http://www.xsample.de/xsample%20ail%20player%20edition.htm (http://www.xsample.de/xsample ail player edition.htm)
There is only a test version for the player edition,at the bottom of the page


----------



## Alohabob (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

